# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Kalustokoko HSL:n kilpailutuksissa

## MB1

Esimerkiksi linjan 506 / 79 B kilpailutus. 11 normaalia / 2 teliä.
Sitten kysymys: Määritteleekö HSL millä vuoroilla telejä on käytettävä vai voiko liikennöitsijä itse päättää missä 2 teliä huristelee ?

----------


## bernemi

> Esimerkiksi linjan 506 / 79 B kilpailutus. 11 normaalia / 2 teliä.
> Sitten kysymys: Määritteleekö HSL millä vuoroilla telejä on käytettävä vai voiko liikennöitsijä itse päättää missä 2 teliä huristelee ?


Kyllä, HSL määrittelee kunkin vuoron vaadittavan kalustokoon. A2-kokoisen auton voi tietysti korvata vastaavalla telillä.

----------

